# Anyone seen the new project by Greek artist Maria Zervos?



## LifeIsArt47 (Jul 6, 2015)

It looks really interesting. Its a mixed medium piece including film and writing that explores the Ancient Greek concept of peripatetics, which means walking whilst teaching. _(Edited for possible spam)_ It's definitely worth checking out.


----------

